# Denon AVR 2801



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

I own Denon AVR 2801 reciever and will try to use for my HT i also have PS3 that will play all DVD I have epson projector that has vga plug how will all this work out as far as connections? or is this reciever too old? I am trying to use it if possible it works great also I will be installing HD cable box is this possible I'm a little confused can anyone help?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I do not believe you will get all this to work too well, if you do it will be sub-par video performance at best.

The 2801 is very old and only offers s-video and composite video connections, no component and no HDMI.

You need to upgrade your receiver for optimal performance.

You can connect the optical out on the PS3 to the receiver and get sound for it. It depends on your cable box as to how you can connect that sound... if it has optical you can connect it to another optical input on the receiver.

For video... I am not sure what to tell you if the Epson only has VGA. :huh:


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for the help I talked to the guys at monoprice.com he said they make a cable from VGA to component so I guess I will be buying new reciever any suggestions?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

To reiterate...The 2801 doesn't have component outputs. It only has S-Video and composite. Don't confuse composite for component as they are two different animals altogether. The only way to go from s-video (or composite) to svga is via a converter Like this one. s-video and composite signals do not have all the information that svga needs so a special converter is needed. They don't make an "in cable" solution.

Most projectors have more than one input on them. What model of Epson projector do you have? Are you sure it doesn't have composite or s-video inputs?

*...Sorry misread your broken engrish.*

Not too many AVRs have svga out so you'll still need a special cable no matter what you buy. What is you budget for a new receiver?


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

EPSON 72c is projector and it does have s- video also I wanted to use component cable for video won't that give a better picture then s-video? I 'm thinking of spending for new reciever around 500.00 so I would like to get a reciever with HDMI inputs for ps3 in time I would like to purchase a better projector but this epson was given to me so I wanted to upgrade later on not now with the cost of building dedicated room I'm alittle low on cash!!!!


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Why not just run video straight from player and not go into reciever? This will give you the purest signal anyway so it should be ideal and adds 1 extra remote to operate so it is not at all that big of a hassle.
If the reciever has on screen display for set-up then simply run a Composite or S video for that and your done..............will this work for you? This way everything is working and you dont have to spend money right away so you can save for a better unit or whatever.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

superchad said:


> Why not just run video straight from player and not go into reciever? This will give you the purest signal anyway so it should be ideal and adds 1 extra remote to operate so it is not at all that big of a hassle.
> If the reciever has on screen display for set-up then simply run a Composite or S video for that and your done..............will this work for you? This way everything is working and you dont have to spend money right away so you can save for a better unit or whatever.


:T :clap: :clap: 

I agree with this suggestion ... for the audio just connect an optical cable (you have 3 on your 2801) or a coaxial (one on 2801) for each source (DVD, Cable/Sat, etc.) :yes:

Save those $500 to build your new HT :bigsmile: :bigsmile:


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

well if that will work great now let me understand this I can run audio from lets say ps3 to reciever with optical and run video from ps3 to projector with s video? then run say cable box to reciever with optical also and video also with s video cable right?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd run component from the PS3 to the projector and optical from PS3 to your receiver. Component is superior to s-video and can give a noticeably cleaner image especially with high def signals.

In the $500 range the Onkyo TX-SR605 is a good deal. Onkyo will be releasing a couple models in the months to come that may be of interest also. The TX-SR506 and TX-SR576 will be very good entry level receivers and should meet or exceed your budgetary constraints. The TX-SR606 should be out before summer, so I would wait a while to purchase a "new" receiver since the price of the 605's will plummet at that time.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

don5738 said:


> well if that will work great now let me understand this I can run audio from lets say ps3 to reciever with optical and run video from ps3 to projector with s video? then run say cable box to reciever with optical also and video also with s video cable right?


If you have Component inputs that is best but yes you have got the idea now!


----------



## TipsyMcStagger (Sep 19, 2009)

First post...giving this thread a bump. I also have an AVR-2810 and I'm finally going to upgrade my old Toshiba 32" CRT to a 52" HD LCD.

I'd rather not spend the money on a new receiver right now and I'm not a gamer (no XBOX, Wii, etc).

I know I'll have to get an HD box from Time Warner. Will the HD cable box have HDMI outputs? I realize the AVR2810 only has S-Video and composite but if I'm spending the money on a new TV, I don't want to bottleneck the picture quality by not having the correct interface.

Thanks very much!

Tipsy


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I assume you meant 2801 not 2810. The Time Warner boxes have a slew of connections. If you have one with HDMI then they typically also have component, s-video and composite. 

You would be best to hook HDMI straight to the TV and use the optical out on the cable box to go to your Denon. A lot of people do that even if their receiver does HDMI because then you can watch TV without having to power on the AVR and you'll still have sound through the TV. The best audio the cable box will output is Dolby Digital so HDMI for audio makes no difference over optical. You also wouldn't get HD picture if you went s-video to the Denon and then s-video to the TV.


----------



## TipsyMcStagger (Sep 19, 2009)

MatrixDweller said:


> I assume you meant 2801 not 2810. The Time Warner boxes have a slew of connections. If you have one with HDMI then they typically also have component, s-video and composite.
> 
> You would be best to hook HDMI straight to the TV and use the optical out on the cable box to go to your Denon. A lot of people do that even if their receiver does HDMI because then you can watch TV without having to power on the AVR and you'll still have sound through the TV. The best audio the cable box will output is Dolby Digital so HDMI for audio makes no difference over optical. You also wouldn't get HD picture if you went s-video to the Denon and then s-video to the TV.


Yes...I have fat fingers. I meant that I have an AVR-2801.

That's very good information. Thanks very much! Good to know that I can stick with the old Denon for now and still achieve full resolution and fidelity.

Tipsy


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

TipsyMcStagger said:


> Good to know that I can stick with the old Denon for now and still achieve full resolution and fidelity.


If you get a Bluray player in the future, and it has 7.1 analog outputs, you can use the 6 channel inputs on the back of the 2801 and get the full quality lossless audio.


----------



## TipsyMcStagger (Sep 19, 2009)

Sony KDL-52Z5100 is being delivered tomorrow. Went down to Time Warner this afternoon and picked up the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD box. 

I'm going to stay with the AVR-2801 for now. I don't have a Blu-Ray player yet. I plan to connect the DVR video directly to the TV via HDMI and will output the DVR audio via digital optical to the 2801.

I'll output my old DVD player via component directly to the TV and the audio will output via digital optical to the 2801.

My old Denon CD player is still connected to the 2801 via digital coax.

I'm excited to see the HD picture! This TV is half the size of my apartment! 

Tipsy


----------

